# Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?



## ad1965 (7. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier ganz neu und hatte in diesem Urlaub wieder Interesse am Angeln gefunden. Nun möchte ich im Herbst hier in Niedersachsen die Fischerprüfung ablegen.

Jetzt hörte ich von einem Forellenteich, dass dort fast alle Angler gar keinen Schein hätten und nur beim Besitzer eine Tageskarte lösen würden. Auf Nachfrage sagte mir der Besitzer des Teiches, dass ich bei ihm ohne Schein angeln könne. Ich würde dadurch kein Risiko eingehen, alles sei ok.

Kann das sein? Kann ich mich da wirklich guten Gewissens hinsetzen? Gelten bei einem solchen "Forellenpuff" andere Regeln, bzw. werden sie dort nicht kontrolliert?

Mein Bauch sagt ja, dass ich noch die paar Wochen bis zur Prüfung warten solle?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!

Axel


----------



## Fischer2008 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Hy Axel 
ich mache auch jetzt die fischerprüfung in NRW und davor bin ich aucgh regelmäßig zum forellenpuff gefahren und hatte auch keinen schein aber es gibt manche forellenpuffs die sagen das es in ihrem teich pflicht ist aber das ist nicht an allen teichen so der pächter kann sich das aussuchen was er macht .....bei den meisten ist das sso das du dort ohen schein ageln kannst weil die keine lust haben jeden einzelnen angler zu überprüfen und so auch mehr geld amchen weil nicht jeder hat nen schein ....
Mit freundlichem Gruß Marvin


----------



## Lümmy (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie die rechtliche Regelung bei Euch ist, aber so kann ich die Sache nicht ganz glauben...

Soweit ich weiß brauchst du an jedem Gewässer nen Jahresfischereischein mit gültiger Marke. Es sei denn es ist ein Privatgewässer mit ner maximal Größe von  75 m²...

So hab ich das Erinnerung. Sicher bin ich mir zwar nicht mehr ganz genau mit der Größe. Aber ohne Schein kein Angeln und das auch am Forellensee. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege!

Hier bei uns hat das Ordnungsamt langsam gemerkt, dass sie am Forellensee richtig Geld machen können, da viele dort keinen Schein haben. Die Kontrollen nehmen ständig zu.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle warten bis du den Schein hast!

Gruß Kim


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Moin

Das Niedersächsische Fischereigesetz sagt dazu im §57 Abs.1 aus, dass zur Ausübung des Fischfangs neben dem Fischereierlaubnisschein (das ist die Angelkarte, die man für das jeweilige Gewässer braucht) nur ein Fischereischein *oder* der Personalausweis mitzuführen ist. D.h., das ein Personalausweis völlig zureicht - dem Bewirtschafter bleibt es allerdings freigestellt (die meisten Angelvereine aber auch manche "Forellenpuffbesitzer" fordern an ihren Gewässern zur Ausübung der Fischerei den Fischereischein) ob er einen Fischereischein verlangt oder nicht....


Hierzu gilt es aber zu beachten, dass die Reglungen in jedem Bundesland anders sind !!!, dies gilt also nur für Gewässer in Niedersachsen.

|wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ach, das sehe ich jetzt erst....

Ein herzliches |welcome:im AB ad1965

#h


----------



## Schleie74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ganz gleich wo du in Deutschland angelst , ohne Schein läuft nichts!Da ist es auch egal ob findige Seebesitzer meinen in Privatseen gelten andere Regeln...
Alle Fische unterliegen dem Fischereigesetz!
Das kann Schwarzangler bis zu 4000 Euro kosten und lohn echt nicht...
Pauleas oder würde ich durch ein "und" ersetzen.
Ich weis nicht wo du diesen Auszug her hast aber das man nur mit einem Perso. angeln darf wäre echt mal was neues.


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Schleie74 schrieb:


> Ganz gleich wo du in Deutschland angelst , ohne Schein läuft nichts!Da ist es auch egal ob findige Seebesitzer meinen in Privatseen gelten andere Regeln...
> Alle Fische unterliegen dem Fischereigesetz!
> Das kann Schwarzangler bis zu 4000 Euro kosten und lohn echt nicht...




Was soll man daraus nun schließen|kopfkrat

Was fürn Schein? den Fischereischein oder Erlaubnisschein oder auch Geldschein#c


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Schleie74 schrieb:


> Pauleas oder würde ich durch ein "und" ersetzen.
> Ich weis nicht wo du diesen Auszug her hast aber das man nur mit einem Perso. angeln darf wäre echt mal was neues.



Na dann lese dir doch einfach das entsprechende Fischereigesetz durch, bevor du hier solch einen Unsinn schreibst..#d


----------



## Schleie74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Den Fischereischein!
Um den gehts ja auch...
Das du die Erlaubnisskarte nur mit gültigen Fischereischein bekommst dürfte klar sein


----------



## Schleie74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na dann lese dir doch einfach das entsprechende Fischereigesetz durch, bevor du hier solch einen Unsinn schreibst..#d


Du scheinst einer dieser Personalausweisangler zu sein denn viel Ahnung erkenne ich da echt nicht...


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Schleie74 schrieb:


> Das du die Erlaubnisskarte nur mit gültigen Fischereischein bekommst dürfte klar sein



Das ist in jedem Bundesland anders geregelt, nur weil das bei euch so ist, muss das nicht woanders auch so sein...
Also erst informieren und dann tippen...


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Schleie74 schrieb:


> Du scheinst einer dieser Personalausweisangler zu sein denn viel Ahnung erkenne ich da echt nicht...




...dazu äußere ich mich lieber nicht...


----------



## Stefan6 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

*Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein

§ 57
*(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.
(2) Ein Fischereierlaubnisschein ist nicht erforderlich:
1. bei Anwesenheit des Berechtigten oder eines Beauftragten des Berechtigten,
2. bei Fischereiwettbewerben und Prüfungen, die von einer anerkannten Vereinigung von Sportfischern (§ 54 Abs. 1) oder einem anerkannten Landesfischereiverband (§ 54 Abs. 3) veranstaltet werden.

Auszug aus:  http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/niedersachsen/ns_fischereigesetz.html


----------



## Schleie74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ok dann muss ich das zurücknehmen!
Der Auszug ist zwar von 78 aber wenn der noch so gilt,war ich im Unrecht!


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> *Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> § 57
> *(1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.
> ...





Schleie74 schrieb:


> Danke Stefan!
> Es genügt eben nicht wenn man nur Teile eines Textes zitiert!
> So Paule und nun frag ich dich wer recht hat?
> Gerade du als Verteidiger der ordentlich gemachten Fischereiprüfung solltest sie eventuell noch mal neu machen.
> ...



Entschuldige bitte aber hast du eine Lese- oder Verständnisschwäche#c

Wo in dem Gesetz steht etwas gegenteiliges zu dem, was ich geschrieben habe?|uhoh:


----------



## hotte50 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

nicht aufregen, Fischpaule....

Pseudowissen ist eine weit verbreitete Eigenart und überall anzutreffen...

wie schreibt er doch:


> Schreibt zu allem seinen senf und weis selbst nichts...


----------



## la_familia_ (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

hört doch einfach auf son scheiß von euch zu geben. 
Genau, was soll denn der Trööteröffner denken...
was für Blinsen hier rumirren...und das nutzen um einen kleinen Machtkampf auszutragen.
Du weißt das nicht und du das nicht..Leute...
Die letzten Postings waren einfach nur dumm...
Peinlich. Aber ohne Ende...
Und nun helft dem 1965er lieber, anstatt euren Gartenzaunkrieg hier fortzusetzen...

Bolle


----------



## Schleie74 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ich hatte mich verlesen.
Kommt vor und wie gesagt du scheinst recht zu haben!


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Schleie74 schrieb:


> Ok dann muss ich das zurücknehmen!
> Der Auszug ist zwar von 78 aber wenn der noch so gilt,war ich im Unrecht!



Nu guck, es ist durchgedrungen....#6

Ich weiß, das das ganze Durcheinander mit den Fischereigesetzen durch die Landesreglungen kaum noch überschaubar ist, da hilft nur das genaue lesen der einzelnen Gesetze...

|wavey:


----------



## ad1965 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ich finde das Ergebnis dieser Diskussion sehr erstaunlich - und persönlich natürlich positiv!

DENN: egal wo mal liest oder sich mit Leuten unterhält wird die Grundannahme vertreten, dass man zum Angeln grundsätzlich - ähnlich dem Führerschein - eine gestzliche Befähigung vorweisen muss. Zusätzlcih dann natürlich die Erlaubnis des Besitzers/Pächters.

Es lebe der deutsche Föderalismus.....#q

Nun verstehe ich auch die Aussage des Pächters, dass bei ihm fast alle Leute keinen Fischereischein hätten. Dies hätte doch auf Dauer nicht gutgehen können, wenn es tatsächlich rechtswidrig wäre?

Hm, dann komme ich ja vielleicht doch noch vor Ablegen der Prüfung zum Angeln. Wobei ich die Prüfung in jedem Fall trotzdem machen werde!

Es sei denn, jemand findet jetzte ein (Bundes-) Gesetz welches der o.g. Regelung widerspricht....

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



la_familia_ schrieb:


> Und nun helft dem 1965er lieber, anstatt euren Gartenzaunkrieg hier fortzusetzen...
> 
> Bolle



Die Frage vom TE war längst beantwortet, allerdings hätten die gegenteiligen Darstellungen beim TE sicher für reichlich Verunsicherung gesorgt - aber das dürfte sich ja nun geregelt haben...


----------



## ad1965 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Ach so, bevor ich es vergesse: geht ja recht lustig hier bei euch zu.......#h 
Man kann definitiv sagen, dass die Fragen eines Neulings sicherlich mit der genügenden Ernsthaftigkeit und Leidenschaft abgearbeitet werden........

Danke jedenfalls!

Axel


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



ad1965 schrieb:


> Es sei denn, jemand findet jetzte ein (Bundes-) Gesetz welches der o.g. Regelung widerspricht....




Nein, diese gibt es nicht, Fischereirecht ist komplett Landesrecht -
es gibt im übrigen eine Reihe von Bundesländern, in denen unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen kein Fischereischein benötigt wird

|wavey:


----------



## schadstoff (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> *Fischereierlaubnisschein, Fischereischein
> 
> § 57
> (1) Wer in einem Gewässer, in dem er nicht Fischereiberechtigter oder Fischereipächter ist *, oder wer als Fischereiberechtigter auf Grund einer Erlaubnis der Fischereigenossenschaft (§§ 24, 25) den Fischfang ausübt, hat einen Fischereischein oder einen Personalausweis sowie eine von dem Berechtigten ausgestellte Bescheinigung über seine Befugnis bei sich zu führen (Fischereierlaubnisschein) und diese auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den mit der Fischereiaufsicht betrauten Vollzugsbeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Angehörigen des fischereikundlichen Dienstes vorzulegen.
> ...





Und selbst der muss nen schein haben sonst kannste keine Besatzmaßnahmen usw. durchführen.
Es sind nur 2 Bundesländer die ausnahmeregelungen haben das ist einmal Niedersachsen und zum anderen Meck - Pomm (und diese regelungen haben nichts mit Privatgewässern zu tun....

Wie schon erwähnt selbst das Fischereirecht hat sich diesbezüglich der Fischereiverordnung unterzuordnen.

Also ich frag mich langsam wieviele Schwarzangler hier rumgeistern oder habt ihr euren Schein in der Baumschule gemacht .....
Sry aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern das dieses Thema während derPrüfung und Lehrgänge Flächendeckend immer wieder zum vorschein kam und das sich die Ländereigenen Prüfungen so Unterscheiden glaub ich beim besten willen nicht.

Niemand in Deutschland hat das recht Nichtlizensiert einen Fisch irgend einem Gewässer zu entnehmen oder warum sollte es dann heissen das zum Bsp Gemeinsames Recht am Gewässer zb. Baden oder Bootsfahren ist ANGELN aber definitiv NIIIICHT dazu gehört..



omg ....... lg schadstoff


öhhm ja okay .......hab jetzt erst richtig gelesen .... lol  das ist aber auch wirklich schmarrn sone regelung.


----------



## ad1965 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

@schafstoff

Sorry, ich habe dein Posting nicht verstanden. Widersprichst Du der obigen Aussage, dass man in Niedersachsen keinen Fischereischein braucht? Wenn ja, auf welcher Gesetzesgrundlage?

Axel


----------



## schadstoff (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Nein ich habe mich nur missverständlich ausgedrückt ich habe die ausnahmen genannt da ich weiss das man in den Urlaubsgebieten von meck Pomm einen Fischereischein erwerben kann der 30 Tage gültig ist das mit niedersachsen war mir zwar bekannt das es da auch irgendeine sonderklausel gibbet aber ich wusste nicht welche,
jetzt bin ich ja eines besseren belehrt......

Fazit ....reiner Grammatikfehler 

Ps. ich bin kein schaf 
Und die gesetzesregelung von Niedersachsen wurde doch schon gepostet ... so wie ich das verstehe reicht dein Perso und der Erlaubnissschein des Pächters ausser er befindet das ihm das nicht genügt... dann kann er auch auf einen Fischereischein bestehen.


----------



## Heidechopper (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

Nun möchte ich auch mal meinen "Senf" dazu geben: Fakt ist, das in Niedersachsen rein vom Gesetzgeber her zum Angeln nur ein Personalausweis und eine Angelerlaubnis des Gewässerinhabers vonnöten ist.
In den Küstengewässern Niedersachsens reicht der "Perso" auch aus. Im Binnenland bleibt es den Gewässerinhabern (und die meisten tun das auch) vorbehalten, auch einen Fischereischein zu verlangen. Dieser gilt in Niedersachsen lebenslang (!) und wird nach bestandener Fischereiprüfung auf Antrag erteilt. Der gilt übrigens auch in allen andren Bundesländern in Verbindung mit dem Fischereiprüfungsausweis.
In dieser Hinsicht hat Niedersachsen wohl das liberalste Fischereigesetz aller Bundesländer. Verlangt der Forellenseeinhaber also einen Fischreischein, muß man den auch haben. Tut er es nicht, reicht der Personalausweis in Verbindung mit der Angelkarte. Alle andren Bundesländer regeln das auch alle anders.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Fischpaule (7. August 2008)

*AW: Andere Gesetze am Forellenteich?*

|good:, schön zusammengefasst

Um die Unterschiede darzustellen, stelle ich mal die Situation in Brandenburg da..

In Brandenburg gilt der Fischereischein auch lebenslang, ist aber nur noch für den Raubfischfang nötig - Friedfischangeln ist überall ohne Fischereischein möglich - allerdings ist (außer in kommerziellen Angelanlagen) eine Fischereiabgabe zu leisten...

#h


----------

